# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Nhờ các anh chỉ giúp

## vyluongstu997

Chào các anh
dự là em đang tính sử dụng mạch này

có ai biết chổ nào ở tp HCM bán k chỉ giúp em với em tìm vài chỗ r mà k có 
 với lại em có 1 máy phay CNC củ ( cơ cấu Khá nặng )

em tính sử dụng mạch trên vào máy này để cải tiến lên làm máy khắc LASER 
mà ngặt cái là máy đang sử dụng động cơ 2.8A ..mà mạch trên chỉ sử dụng dc với động cơ < 2A .
mấy a tư vấn em thử nên chọn động cơ nào ạ...tải dc cơ cấu như thế là ổn ạ

----------


## CKD

Mấy con driver này quảng cáo 2A mà chạy 1A nó đã muốn bốc khói rồi.
Nếu bạn muốn độ thì cùng đúng bộ điện của con cnc cũ. Sau đó dùng UNO hay NANO rồi đấu dây cho nó điều khiển mấy cái driver to kia.

Mà tốc độ vận hành rùa bò lắm à.

----------


## vyluongstu997

> Mấy con driver này quảng cáo 2A mà chạy 1A nó đã muốn bốc khói rồi.
> Nếu bạn muốn độ thì cùng đúng bộ điện của con cnc cũ. Sau đó dùng UNO hay NANO rồi đấu dây cho nó điều khiển mấy cái driver to kia.
> 
> Mà tốc độ vận hành rùa bò lắm à.


anh ơi ..a có biết có bao nhiêu loại Nguồn Phát Laser k anh ?

----------


## CKD

> anh ơi ..a có biết có bao nhiêu loại Nguồn Phát Laser k anh ?


Không rỏ bạn hỏi gì và để làm gì?

----------


## Gamo

Vài chục loại, bạn cần để giảng bài à?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Với người dùng thì quan tâm nhiều cũng chẵng để làm gì. Quan trọng là hiểu rỏ về cái mà mình có thể sở hữu và vọc.
Còn với mục đích nghiên cứu thì google vẫn không tính phí.

----------

